# 25% Pay Cut Have you guy's seen this?



## Uber2935 (Jan 6, 2015)

http://blog.uber.com/uberXpricecut


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Those are the old cuts from Jan 2014
Now stop scaring us.

My condolences to all Nashville drivers.
Stop driving now for the sake of all of us.... including you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Cheaper than the bus hashtag? Never knew that was a thing. #WhatA****inDick


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> My condolences to all Nashville drivers.


*Uber Nashville Fare Cuts with 3 other Cities*
*http://ridesharedashboard.com/2015/01/07/uber-nashville-fare-cuts-3-cities/*


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

Phoenix pre mile just dropped by $.20


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

nuhuxi said:


> Phoenix pre mile just dropped by $.20


Do you have a source on this?


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

The new pay schedule. Used to be $1.20/mile(I think) now it is $1 plus $.16 per minute. I just saw it.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm afraid of checking my email... I can feel another round of cuts coming to chicago. Been kinda slow lately..


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

nuhuxi said:


> The new pay schedule. Used to be $1.20/mile(I think) now it is $1 plus $.16 per minute. I just saw it.


Updated my App this morning. A few hours later I get the notice I must approve the new pay schedule here in San Diego.
It is showing a freekin $1.00 per mile down from 1.25. Yet my Rider app says I will still be paying 1.24 per mile. At least with past cuts Uber could argue cheaper rides equals more rides. Now this without Rider reduction is nothing more than skimming another 20 percent from "partners"? I have written and asked if this was true. Received back some cut and paste mentioning new Drivers paying 25% since September. WTF does that have to do with me asking if this rate cut is correct?
Damn, I have tried to ignore most fo the negativity,kept my head burried in the sand and fingers crossed regarding insurance. But a 20% reduction without an equal 20% reduction to Riders? That might be it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

nuhuxi said:


> Phoenix pre mile just dropped by $.20


Uber Rider App is showing a screen splash of 20% Rate Drop.
But knowing UberMATH, it prolly is a 30% cut.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

nuhuxi said:


> The new pay schedule. Used to be $1.20/mile(I think) now it is $1 plus $.16 per minute. I just saw it.


I see there is something for me to agree to (before I can log in). I'm sure it is the price cut. I think this is it for me. Not worth my time under $20/hr. New rates will be about $16/hr. They could have at least waited until after the Super Bowl.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Received back some cut and paste mentioning new Drivers paying 25% since September


You are in San Diego?
Can you please post that email saying New Drivers paying 25% commission, thanx!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You are in San Diego?
> Can you please post that email saying New Drivers paying 25% commission, thanx!


Hi xxxx,

Thanks for your interest in partnering with Uber! As of September 2, 2014, all newly activated Partners using their own personally insured vehicles on the Uber platform will have a 25% commission rate. If you have any additional questions regarding this, please do not hesitate to let us know and someone from our team would be happy to assist.

Sincerely,

xxxxx

Uber Support


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

View attachment 3421


frndthDuvel said:


> Updated my App this morning. A few hours later I get the notice I must approve the new pay schedule here in San Diego.
> It is showing a freekin $1.00 per mile down from 1.25. Yet my Rider app says I will still be paying 1.24 per mile. At least with past cuts Uber could argue cheaper rides equals more rides. Now this without Rider reduction is nothing more than skimming another 20 percent from "partners"? I have written and asked if this was true. Received back some cut and paste mentioning new Drivers paying 25% since September. WTF does that have to do with me asking if this rate cut is correct?
> Damn, I have tried to ignore most fo the negativity,kept my head burried in the sand and fingers crossed regarding insurance. But a 20% reduction without an equal 20% reduction to Riders? That might be it.


Just logged on to see that I had to approve a service fee schedule but this is what it said (attached) not available! Wtf? Rates still showing $1.25. So annoyed!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> View attachment 3422
> View attachment 3421
> 
> Just logged on to see that I had to approve a service fee schedule but this is what it said (attached) not available! Wtf? Rates still showing $1.25. So annoyed!


Don't accept for as long as you can.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

So with these type of rates is the new strategy:

1) Hope to get a Rider Cancellation after 5 minute wait.
2) Ask Rider where they are going. If Minimum Fare say, "Sorry, I cannot afford to take you. I would be losing money. Please try another means of transportation"?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*To All Drivers*
@frndthDuvel @CityGirl *Approving any changes to the partnership agreement resets the 30 day clock to opt-out of the Binding Arbitration.
Please use this opportunity...don't let it go to waste!
The opt-out form can be downloaded at www.uberlawsuit.com
Or you can email Uber General Counsel at [email protected]*


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @frndthDuvel @CityGirl Approving any changes to the partnership agreement resets the 30 day clock to opt-out of the Binding Arbitration.
> Please use this opportunity...don't let it go to waste!
> The opt-out form can be downloaded at www.uberlawsuit.com
> Or you can email Uber General Counsel at [email protected]


I can now log on, but I never agreed to the new rate schedule. WTF is going on UBER? I guess I can do a ride to find out. But will that constitute approval? Not that it matters I guess. Because if it is true I am going to have to do some serious thinking. Hmm where is that SIdecar app?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

My boyfriend was able to log on without seeing the same warning. They will probably re-launch it soon. Ironically they sent a detailed survey via text right before that. I let them have it in my responses. Not that it matters.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Hi xxxx,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in partnering with Uber! As of September 2, 2014, all newly activated Partners using their own personally insured vehicles on the Uber platform will have a 25% commission rate. If you have any additional questions regarding this, please do not hesitate to let us know and someone from our team would be happy to assist.
> 
> ...


I came on board in November and I have been charged 20% Uber commission rate.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I came on board in November and I have been charged 20% Uber commission rate.


I had seen the notice months back that new drivers would see a 25% rate. Perhaps like the faulty email that was sent out regarding driver ratings a few months back , the new fee schedule was intended for new drivers andwas sent to all? I hope so, sorry for you of course especially if you were not told of the 25% rate.


----------



## Mustang19 (Jan 5, 2015)

nuhuxi said:


> Phoenix pre mile just dropped by $.20


Just received the email that Wilmington North Carolina is lowering prices 23% and you must average one trip per hour to get $10 minimum .we are screwed here


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Look Out! 25% Commission Is Next For All UberX Drivers!*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/look-out-25-commission-is-next-for-all-uberx-drivers.3259/*
*







*


----------



## brad merriman (Jan 9, 2015)

I was doing the math a few weeks ago and could not see how Uber was that profitable, I made a few bucks. However I feel it is lying to tell customers the tip is included, I do not lie! I challenge all of you to reach out to your riders, tell them whats going on, and from today on I will have a sign on the front dash and backseat that says "TIPS NOT INCLUDED!!". If they ask I will tell them that Uber just cut our rates by a huge 24%. I challenge all of you to do this!! Take a stand, these greedy bastards are multi billionaires and they lower our pay so they can buy their jets and fancy cars?? I dont think so!! #NOTIPS


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow... Lowering fares again..and some people wonder why I only drive surge fares..


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Wow... Lowering fares again..and some people wonder why I only drive surge fares..


I did not get this message regarding hourly guarantees. Where did it show up?


----------



## 833Lakeland (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like Memphis is about to get cuts as well.....app won't let me log on without "accepting" a new service fee schedule which it then won't let me even view first !


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I did not get this message regarding hourly guarantees. Where did it show up?


My email just now... Here is the rest..I'm in San Diego btw..


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Same thing here in Louisville. I'm done. Guess I'll fire up lyft this weekend.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Here's the country wide casualty list: http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Albuquerque
Atlanta
Austin
Baltimore
Baton Rouge
Charlotte
Cincinnati
Cleveland
Columbus
Connecticut
Corpus Christi
Dallas
Denver
Detroit
Fayetteville, NC
Fresno

Grand Rapids
Hampton Roads
Indianapolis
Inland Empire
Jacksonville
Kansas City
Lansing
Lexington
Lincoln
Louisville
Madison
Miami
Milwaukee
Minneapolis
Modesto
Oklahoma City

Orlando
Palm Springs
Portland, ME
Providence
Raleigh-Durham
Richmond
Sacramento
Salt Lake City
San Antonio
San Diego
Santa Barbara
Spokane
Toledo
Tucson
Tulsa
Wilmington, NC


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

We are not on the list (Phoenix) probably because of the Super Bowl
but I'm sure we will join you next month unless you guys stop driving
and set a limit to Uber crazy ideas!


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

Screw this. I might as well just drive for Lyft from now on. Their passengers are nicer anyway, and they actually tip.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

It's bullshit. Don't agree and don't drive for the peanuts. Go work for dominos, you literally will make more money.


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't. I need the flexible hours. I'm just not able to work whenever somebody wants me to.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

It doesn't make any sense to be driving at these rate. At best I will be breaking even.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

These are the new rates for San Diego. Chew on this. 
So the commission taken from the drivers is supposed to be used for "marketing and generating more business". How about real marketing, Fuber instead of never ending price cuts???? All we've seen is your advertising to get more drivers - not customers!!! There is now a million drivers per square inch. I feel really sorry for those who signed up with their financing. At these rates they better never go to sleep and they better slave 24/7


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

oracleofdoom said:


> Can't. I need the flexible hours. I'm just not able to work whenever somebody wants me to.


Then try Lyft or Post-Mates.


----------



## jason12 (Sep 3, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Those are the old cuts from Jan 2014
> Now stop scaring us.
> 
> My condolences to all Nashville drivers.
> Stop driving now for the sake of all of us.... including you.


No, it's true, received the email in Tucson also. Uber is cutting fares again in 48 U.S. cities, it's on their site blog.uber.com on January 8, I just contacted uber and gave my resignation, it's funny how they asked us to drive up to Phoenix for the super bowl to work and now do this. Guess they didn't give a crap about what all the partners said last time they did this. It's not worth the risk, cost. Period, and the only way to make a guaranteed wage is a acceptance rate 90% driving 30 minutes away. Uber you suck


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

jason12 said:


> No, it's true, received the email in Tucson also. Uber is cutting fares again in 48 U.S. cities, it's on their site blog.uber.com on January 8, I just contacted uber and gave my resignation, it's funny how they asked us to drive up to Phoenix for the super bowl to work and now do this. Guess they didn't give a crap about what all the partners said last time they did this. It's not worth the risk, cost. Period, and the only way to make a guaranteed wage is a acceptance rate 90% driving 30 minutes away. Uber you suck


Well... these guys want Lyft out and they could care less who drives for them .75 mile... .15 min, $4 min fare, $5 cancel


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Here is the official current Service Fee Schedule for San Diego. Notice Uber takes 20%, not 25%. However, they *have* lowered the rates. Ugh.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I had seen the notice months back that new drivers would see a 25% rate. Perhaps like the faulty email that was sent out regarding driver ratings a few months back , the new fee schedule was intended for new drivers andwas sent to all? I hope so, sorry for you of course especially if you were not told of the 25% rate.


I have never been charged 25% in San Diego, I have only been charged 20%. The current contract says 20%, as does the new one going into effect tomorrow.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

LYFT is stopping Columbus on the 19th so Uber is my only choice. And now rates lowered again. Price guarantees are effing bullshit they will do anything to not honor it. Too many requirements and too easy to fail one step and it's gone. 









Partner earnings are one of Uber's highest priorities. We've found in cities around the country that high demand is good for everyone, so now we're guaranteeing it.

If you have any questions about this price change and your guarantees, contact us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help. We'll be monitoring rates accordingly to keep your earnings high.

See you on the road,
*Team Uber*

Check your Uber Partner App tonight for your city's latest trip rates.
How to earn your guarantee







Must accept at least 90% of trips






 Must average at least 1 trip/hour






 Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour work


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Then try Lyft or Post-Mates.


So... you didn't read my earlier post, that was on the very same page.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> My email just now... Here is the rest..I'm in San Diego btw..


I just got the mail as well. Hmm what happens if my wife requests a ride on her account, a minimum ride. Will that satisfy hourly requirements? LOL I guess it takes ones first price cut(actually second but the one the first week didn't bother me as I was still drinking Kool aide and not use to higher fares) to get one thinking like UBER. I dug in the email
"price cuts have consistently shown to result in higher earnings for partners" ROFL
At least they did not lower minimum trip as they did before.


----------

